# (I had a "DUI" charge in Canada), Can I convert my Canadian License to a UAE one ?



## Taimoor Jadoon (Apr 23, 2009)

*(I had a "DUI" charge in Canada), Can I convert my Canadian License to a UAE one ?*

Hi, 
I have a canadian driving licence but the thing here is that my licence got suspended for drinking and driving a year ago.. I just got my license back but here in Canada even when you get your license back after a year, there is a probation for an additional year which requires you to only drive the car if you have the "Breathalyzer" installed in your car.... 
The question I have is that Is that license going to be transferred to a dubai license or not ??

Thanks


----------



## calypsocooler (May 7, 2009)

As long as there is no mark on the license I don't see a problem. I f there is something which the UAE does not do is check with your home country. They are to lazy for that ; )


----------

